# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  No thumbnail

## Sapiento

I noted at my Centralia entry that the usual thumbnail doesn't appear. Is this a problem with the new forum or could the jpeg file be the reason for this?

----------


## Redrobes

No, I run a script now and again to fetch all the finished map threads and check for updates and refresh the thumbs for that. I haven't done that since the move because generally I don't have as good a connection as I used to have pre move and I have been getting server errors and timeouts. If I get one of these part way through the script then it would likely hose the thumbs so for now I am leaving them. To be honest, in the last week or so I have had less outages than previously so maybe I should run it though and risk it.

----------


## Ascension

I get time outs and 404s just trying to go to the main page about twice a week now in addition to about 10% of the jpg thumbs getting messed up.

----------


## Steel General

Yeah I'm also seeing issues with the .JPG thumbnails - the placeholder is there and you can click on it to view, but no image.

@RedRobes - I don't think this is related to your thumbnailer script

----------


## RobA

I'm guessing it is an internal server issue related to the occasional 404 we see.

There is a manual process an admin can trigger to rebuild all the thumbnails, but it is pretty cpu intensive (given the number of our images)

I've posted at vBulletin asking if there is a process to rebuild only the missing thumbnails, not all of them.

-Rob A>

----------


## tilt

sounds good - I've also have missing thumbs for instance on my mountain realms finished map. Lets hope its an easy fix  :Smile:

----------


## Redrobes

Are we talking about the usual thread attachment thumb or the finished thumbnails page. I know the timeouts are not related to my script but if I get a lot of web errors then the script will stop. Its a long script therefore its not likely to finish leaving all the finished thumbs in a bad way. But that script is not related to the thread attachment images.

----------


## tilt

I, at least are talking about the thumb from attaching a pic to your post...

----------


## Ascension

I haven't looked at the Finished Maps thumbs in months so I have no idea if they are messed up.  I would assume that any posts in that section, since the site update, might contain some errors.  I'm talking about random thumb errors in normal posts.

----------


## Steel General

Sorry, should have been more clear - I was referring to normally posted attachment thumbnails, not your finished map script

----------


## Redrobes

Yes I get it now. This is not the finished map thumbs but the image in this particular thread. Sorry for leading everyone astray there.

I don't know why it isn't showing up. If I click on the link I get the full image but the link is shown as text not picture for me too. It must be that the bulletin forum software has it marked that way or cant locate the thumbnail and has opted to show some text. The HTML behind the page is asking to show what you see so its not like there is an image there that the browser cant get to and is doing the substitution, its the forum software generating it like this. My only suggestion is to edit the post, delete the attachment and then re-upload it.

----------


## Ascension

I tried that in one of my posts, even changed the jpg characteristics (in PS you get three options for saving...baseline, optimized, and progressive) and it still happened in all three so I just left it.

----------


## tilt

yep, I got a question mark instead of a thumbnail as I uploaded

----------


## RobA

> yep, I got a question mark instead of a thumbnail as I uploaded


What was the file type and extension..   .jpg, .jpeg, .png, .bmp, .gif?

I'd like to track where the error comed from.

-Rob A.

----------


## Sapiento

My image was a .jpg file and it got a question mark, too, after uploading. I also tried to edit and replace it, but the result was the same. Question mark again on the file and no thumbnail.

----------


## tilt

almost always upload jpg - and this was too .. the only other files have been png compasses, but they worked fine. And the problem were in the finished maps section - not that I can see that should matter, but with computers you never know  :Wink:

----------


## RobA

In the interest of transparency, I wanted to update that it looks like a bug.

We are not the only vb4 site experience this...

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showt...ain-image-size.

I've asked Robbie/Arcana to submit a support ticket on this.  Hope it gets resolved soon.

-Rob A>

----------


## RobA

I've run a job so everyone's thumbs should now be there.  Keep an eye on things and post here if there are issues.

(two png files failed to get thumbs.... I'm looking into them)

-Rob A>

----------


## tilt

looks like its working beautifully, my thumbs are back  :Smile:    Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Jacktannery

I'm having this same problem here: http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...Encounter-Maps

I'm sure I've done something wrong but I can't think what.

EDIT: Fixed by waiting for an hour then re-uploading everything. Took forever but it all works now.

----------

